# Preserving cilantro



## neurochicken (Aug 9, 2011)

I have heard that you can freeze cilantro, but do you just freeze the whole leaves in a ziplock bag or is there something else you must do? 

Also, I did dry some cilantro, but now I'm not sure what to do with it. Should I freeze it in a ziplock or crumble it up into flakes and stick in a jar. 

I know some of this may not matter, but I'm a newbie and want to make sure I preserve it correctly!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I wash the cilantro, cut it off the stems, rough chop it, and then put it into snack size ziploc bags. I do the same with parsley, chives and smallage.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

The best way to preserve Cilantro is ... in salsa, of course!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

If you've already dried it, you can crumble and remove the stems, then store in a reused jar with tight lid. Just add a little to casseroles, tacos, scrambled eggs, salad dressings, whatever you want. It will keep indefinitely.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Freeze it as suggested by PL except the stems do have their merits; I've purchased dried cilantro and it tastes like dust so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

After it has been cleaned I pull off the leaves/finer stems and throw them into the food processor with some olive oil. I try to use the least amount of oil needed so it is more herbs than oil. Once it is finely chopped I put it into an ice cube tray. Then place some plastic wrap over the top so it touching the mix to minimize oxydation/discoloration and place it in the freezer. Once it is solid, usually over night, I pop them out and store in a labled freezer bags. They are a great portion size and can be cut into smaler bits if needed. 

It works for other herbs too. About a month ago I did the same with rosemarry. Earlier this week I whacked back our sage bush and did the same thing. Tonight we used it on some salmon tonight and it was awesome.


----------



## neurochicken (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank-you all for the suggestions! I agree on the salsa, but we don't have any tomatoes yet, so we'll have to wait on that! 

Love the herbs and oil suggestion. I had seen this on the internet, but it didn't go into as much detail as you did, so thanks!


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I dry my herbs in the microwave and store them in tins or jars, and out of the light.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Chimichurri. Delish on steaks and as a spread on sandwiches or flatbreads. It's an Argentinian cilantro pesto made with OO, cilantro, garlic and red peppers. Pesto freezes well, with the exception of a slight color change. Why not chimichurri?


----------



## saremca (Jun 19, 2008)

> After it has been cleaned I pull off the leaves/finer stems and throw them into the food processor with some olive oil. I try to use the least amount of oil needed so it is more herbs than oil. Once it is finely chopped I put it into an ice cube tray. Then place some plastic wrap over the top so it touching the mix to minimize oxydation/discoloration and place it in the freezer. Once it is solid, usually over night, I pop them out and store in a labled freezer bags. They are a great portion size and can be cut into smaler bits if needed.


I chop it up and freeze it in ice cube trays too but never thought to add oil. Great idea!


----------

